# Making a moist turkey



## bunny1215 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi.  I have brined my turkey for the last few years and was really happy with the results.  I just discovered that the turkey that I have for this year is prebasted.  I read that you cannot brine a prebasted turkey.  Shoot!!! Anyone have any suggestions on how to be sure that I have a nice, moist, flavorful turkey without the brining?  My turkey is 20 lbs, which is larger than I usually make.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi, Bunny.  Welcome to DC.

Your best bet is to cook it unstuffed and use a meat thermometer to ensure you don't overcook it.  Cook it to an internal temperature of 161 F.  Overcooking makes it dry.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 20, 2007)

I got one of those flavor injectors and Im wondering what would happen if I injected some of this Apricot Nector I have from France into the turkey.Any thoughts?I cant brine mine either.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd inject the apricot.  It will add a flavor to the turkey that is not there now.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 20, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I'd inject the apricot. It will add a flavor to the turkey that is not there now.


Im thinking it will add moisture as well so I think I will inject just one side and see what the difference will be.Im worried it might turn the meat to mush so I guess I need to be careful as to the amount to use.Ive never done this injecting thing before.


----------



## Rock LaRue (Nov 20, 2007)

bunny1215 said:


> Hi. I have brined my turkey for the last few years and was really happy with the results. I just discovered that the turkey that I have for this year is prebasted. I read that you cannot brine a prebasted turkey. Shoot!!! Anyone have any suggestions on how to be sure that I have a nice, moist, flavorful turkey without the brining? My turkey is 20 lbs, which is larger than I usually make. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


Aren't pre-basted turkeys also pre-brined?  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 20, 2007)

Rock LaRue said:


> Aren't pre-basted turkeys also pre-brined?  Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


Am I the only one who's never heard of a pre-basted turkey?  I'll have to look at the turkeys when I'm in Wally World tonight.  I still need rolls.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Nov 20, 2007)

The easiest way to ensure it is to separate (NOT remove) the skin from the flesh of the bird above the breast and then stuff a nice compound butter in there.  As the bird cooks, the butter will melt and keep the white meat moist (keeping the dark meat moist is not usually an issue)


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Am I the only one who's never heard of a pre-basted turkey? I'll have to look at the turkeys when I'm in Wally World tonight. I still need rolls.


 

Frozen Butterballs are all pre basted.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 20, 2007)

And do not overcook it, like Andy said.


----------



## Davydd (Nov 20, 2007)

So, you should not brine a Butterball branded turkey? We have a 22 pounder.


----------



## Constance (Nov 20, 2007)

My first MIL taught me to cook the turkey breast side down, so all the fat from the back could run down on the breast as the turkey cooks. Cover the turkey with a tent of foil and bake at 325-350 until the leg and thigh wiggle easily from the bird. I don't care what the new rule says, the leg and thigh should wiggle, or the turkey will not be tender. 

This may not be the most beautiful bird you've cooked, but it will be moist and tender, and, IMO, much tastier than a bird cooked in a bag and, I think, better than a conventionally roasted turkey. Our guests always gather round when Kim takes the turkey out of the oven, and nibble on tasty tidbits while he carves the bird.


----------



## bunny1215 (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you all for the advice.  Where do you put the thermometer, in the breast or the thigh?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2007)

As Andy said (yep, I'm still agreeing with you my freind), the only thing you have to do is make sure you use a meat thermometer to avoid overcooking the bird.

People are taling about pre-basted turkeys.  I believe what they mean is self-basting turkeys.  These birds have a broth injected into them, adding flavor, weight, and extra flavor to the meat.  As the flesh is heated, some of those juices ooze from the injection points and run down the skin, basting the bird.

The advantages for the company that injects the birds are, first, cooks believe that the turkey will automatically be more succulent and taste better.  It's a bit of advertizing hype if you will.  Second, the bird will weigh more, fetching a better price, and more profit for the processor.

I still inject my turkeys, to add aditional flavors, let it sit for a while to allow the injected juices to distribute themselves, and make sure to ignore the pop-up timer, as waiting for the timer virtually gaurantees a dry, overcooked turkey.

As far as roasting breast-side up, or down, it really makes no difference to the meat, though the skin is definitely better when roasted breast-side up.  Also, a tent of foil helps make sure that the dark meat will be done at the same time as the white meat, as the dark meat cooks a bit faster.  Just remove the foil for the last 20 minutes of cooking time so that the skin will brown properly.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Nov 21, 2007)

I edited my above post...the skin will not be crispy unless you remove the foil, and as Goodweed says.


----------

